# Folsom CA



## Kevin(SunBurn) (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello everyone

Im still new to the site and riding.
Had a TREK Discovery channel edition road bike and started riding in April of 2010.
Just went to my LBS and purchased a FELT F95
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v232/UO_Artificial/?action=view&current=c7fb64d5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/UO_Artificial/c7fb64d5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I ended up selling my old bike to my little brother and hes trying to get into riding.
I havent done any group rides but hopefully when I get a bit better Ill try to go out there.

If anyone wants a riding buddy send me a message. I live in Folsom.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks nice! Did you get it at Folsom Bikes? I was by there today on my ride.


----------



## Kevin(SunBurn) (Jun 4, 2010)

Picked it up at Bicycle Planet.


----------



## Scott speedster (Aug 15, 2010)

I might be in El Dorado Hills on friday and sunday if you want to ride send me your #


----------

